

5m views in a week = more viral than $1 Shave Club: Helloflo.com - iamchmod
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XnzfRqkRxU

======
loceng
"IT'S﻿ LIKE SANTA FOR YOUR VAGINA!"

(Yes, that's also top comment on YouTube comments)

